# Forum tumbleweeds...



## andyoxon (5 Sep 2007)

are currrently blowing across the dusty plains of 'Campaigning and public policy'. Perhaps the title is putting people off this area a bit...?  

Andy


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Sep 2007)

Campaign for speed limiters to be fitted to PS's ambulance?


----------



## domtyler (5 Sep 2007)

I hadn't heard about the heart attack, got a link?


----------



## palinurus (5 Sep 2007)

That bit is also very quiet in BR these days.


----------



## spen666 (5 Sep 2007)

> ...
> Oh, and OT, but while looking ...org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15526&highlight=



From the above link posted by Smeggy on Tue Sep 04, 2007 9:44 am



> This is a respectable website, one that isn't associated with 'dodgy legal advice'.




It also doesn't tell the truth does it now


----------



## spen666 (5 Sep 2007)

oh and then this on same thread from Ps himself



> SafeSpeed
> Site Admin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Sep 2007)

andyoxon said:


> are currrently blowing across the dusty plains of 'Campaigning and public policy'. Perhaps the title is putting people off this area a bit...?
> 
> Andy



Prhaps they could change the title to..."Spire, Bonj and Mr Paul"
That should clear the Tumbleweed.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (7 Sep 2007)

I suggest the 'Campaign for free beer & bikes' might work


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Sep 2007)

I'd support the free bike idea....................................well and the beer as well I suppose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonj2 (10 Sep 2007)

ah, tumbleweed, is that what it's called. I'd always wondered what those big balls of dusty twigs you see blowing acorss an arid texan village in westerns were.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Sep 2007)

> I think that's because no-one is arguing about SS any more. Which, incidentally, also seems to be experiencing tumbleweed since Paul Smith's heart attack.
> 
> So, what shall we campaign about?



SS - no-one agrees, but everyone's got their own opinion of it and it isn't going to change. Future arguments aren't likely to go anywhere because most points have already been raised and already argued to death at some point or other in the past, so further argument is just repetition of old ground.
Cycle lanes - most people agree that they are shite, but beginner cyclists (supposedly) like them so the government will keep building them to try to encourage people to take up cycling, so not much chance of a campaign to get rid of them working. No argument there then really.

Maybe we should put all the "When I was cycling along today a car cut me up, blah blah blah, whinge whinge whinge" type posts in here?
I personally think commuting should be for _advice_ on commuting, and _pleasant_ tales, not rambling accounts of battles with 'motons'.
*Chat/cafe* is for pleasant tales and advice on things other than cycling. 
*Soapbox* for rants, whinging, non-pleasant tales and arguments about things other than cycling.
*Campain* for rants, whinging, non-pleasant tales and arguments about cycling?
Possibly involving renaming the forums to reflect this?


----------

